# fastest sense rom for the tbolt



## buggatti (Mar 24, 2012)

i have been lurking around the fourms for quite a while and found eternity but it began to be very laggy any suggestions


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Skyraider 1.3


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Like hellboy said, skyraider is by far the best and fastest sense rom we have. The customizations, sense 3 elements, lte widget, data off with screen off option, etc. Set it apart from the rest. BTW... if you use eternity r248, switch to imoseyon's kernel with swap/zram enabled, and apply hookedondroid's and [email protected]'s tweaks to it from infectedrom.com, it flies!

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## buggatti (Mar 24, 2012)

can i use imo's kernel with skyraider to make it faster. last time i tried it i installed the sense 3 customization thing and found that rom to be even more laggy than some of the other sense 3.5 roms


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Sky raider 1.3 isn't based off 3.0 but 2.1. It has some features from 3.0 and yeah you can use IMO kernels on sky raider just make sure you use the one for sense and not the Mr4 version of sense.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is the leankernel you want for skyraider:

http://imoseyon.host4droid.com/tbolt/imoseyon_leanKernel_v5.2.0GBS.zip

You can try ziggy's most recent GB kernel as well, it runs skyraider fast too.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm running eternity with ziggy's latest, 5/27 build I believe. Phone runs better than anything else I have tried. I'm sure imo kernel is good too. I never had good results with the "lagfree" governer. Using the smartass v2 with excellent results.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I myself stay as far away from sense as I can but from what I hear sky raider zues and nocoasts' nonsense seem to be the best but then again these are desensed roms


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bond32 said:


> I'm running eternity with ziggy's latest, 5/27 build I believe. Phone runs better than anything else I have tried. I'm sure imo kernel is good too. I never had good results with the "lagfree" governer. Using the smartass v2 with excellent results.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, lagfree actually seems to cause lag. Performance and the other governors run extremely well though.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Rootz76 (Apr 25, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, lagfree actually seems to cause lag. Performance and the other governors run extremely well though.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


What CPU/Governor settings would you guys recommend?
I'm actually running Bamf Forever 1.11, would Imos 5.2 kernel work well with this rom?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rootz76 said:


> What CPU/Governor settings would you guys recommend?
> I'm actually running Bamf Forever 1.11, would Imos 5.2 kernel work well with this rom?


Performance governor works well on ziggy's. I usually set my min CPU at 368 and keep the preset Max. I do use a CPU app to set differrent screen off and activity profiles with a lower min and max to conserve battery though. Imo's leankernel 5.2 works great on forever. I linked it a few posts up in this thread. As far as imo's kernel, I would use the speedtweak script to set normal mode and the interactive x governor and then adjust as necessary from there. Hope that helps.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, lagfree actually seems to cause lag. Performance and the other governors run extremely well though.
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


Yeah performance runs real good as it run at the Max speed you set. So it kills your battery quick.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah performance runs real good as it run at the Max speed you set. So it kills your battery quick.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, can diminish overall battery life, but setting screen off and activity/app CPU profiles can even it out to where the higher consumption only occurs when the phone is in use for undefined apps/activities that require more from the cpu, i.e. video playback. Set CPU is king if it's given the correct system priority setting, one that will let the profiles set trigger as they'be been set to.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## blakec432 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm actually running Imo's newest sense kernel on SR 1.3 with no issues that I've seen yet anyways. Great great battery life!


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

blakec432 said:


> I'm actually running Imo's newest sense kernel on SR 1.3 with no issues that I've seen yet anyways. Great great battery life!


Me too! Super smooth. I haven't OC'd yet to save on battery life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

